# Lady Luck timeshare Las Vegas (2013)



## GeorgeJ. (Nov 5, 2013)

Whatever happened to the Lady Luck timeshare downtown? Did they shut down eventually over the 7 year period that Lady Luck was closed and now reopened as the Downtown Grand? If it was still operating, it would have been operating within a LOT of construction..

If still open, did they also get renovated with the hotel or are there now old timeshare units inside a new hotel?

I never saw it listed on RCI so I assume that they had affiliated with II?


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm interested in this also.  I'm one of those who really liked the (old) Lady Luck's location.

George


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 7, 2013)

This is the only article I've found on the Lady Luck timeshare. http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2005/may/16/owners-plan-lady-luck-renovation/. It indicates the company that started the project abandoned it after converting only 16 rooms and having only 600 owners. I suspect it's gone either bankrupt or one of the subsequent owners bought out all of the timeshare interests.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 7, 2013)

Casino was a dump in the late 70's


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 7, 2013)

Lady Luck may have been a dump, but in the late 70's it was an interesting dump. You could get a free long distance call home, free picture, free sammies while you gambled, and the best (inexpensive) crab leg dinner in the buffet. I remember, cause we used to go there whenever we were in town.

Fern


----------



## RitaN (Nov 7, 2013)

*Lady Luck news from LA Advisor top tem*

1. Downtown Grand - Downtown Grand - Daily - Free

We traditionally assign the Top Ten’s #1 spot to an opening resort, because seeing a new place is always a must-do. However, we usually like to hold the designation to coincide with our coverage. Because the Downtown Grand opened just before this issue went to the printer, we can’t review it until next month, but we’re making it #1 anyway. One reason is that it’s open now and you can check it out all month long. But more important is that it’s the former Lady Luck that we’re talking about. Even more than the Stardust, the Lady Luck seems to hold a special place in the hearts of many LVAers, and its rebirth in the form of the DG has been eagerly anticipated ever since the project was announced. Now the wait is over, and that rates a turn at the top of the list.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 7, 2013)

We used to hit the El Cortez next door for the 4.95 22oz Porterhouse


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Nov 11, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> This is the only article I've found on the Lady Luck timeshare. http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2005/may/16/owners-plan-lady-luck-renovation/. It indicates the company that started the project abandoned it after converting only 16 rooms and having only 600 owners. I suspect it's gone either bankrupt or one of the subsequent owners bought out all of the timeshare interests.



Doug, that article also says that the new company was going to honor the ownership rights of those that had previously purchased the timeshares in the Lady Luck. 

As I recall, from several years ago, it was stated that the timeshare would continue to operate after the Lady Luck hotel towers were shut down and construction was going on..I would think that the current owner would have had to buy out all of the 600 owners or give them free use of hotel rooms at the new hotel...


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 11, 2013)

GeorgeJ. said:


> Doug, that article also says that the new company was going to honor the ownership rights of those that had previously purchased the timeshares in the Lady Luck.
> 
> As I recall, from several years ago, it was stated that the timeshare would continue to operate after the Lady Luck hotel towers were shut down and construction was going on..I would think that the current owner would have had to buy out all of the 600 owners or give them free use of hotel rooms at the new hotel...



The main reason I'm thinking it's defunct is i can't find a listing for it on II, RCI or any available units at any of the other independent companies, including rent/sale adds on Redweek. 

The new owners might have stared they honor the contracts but, it wouldn't take very many to default to put there sort I trouble. 

It may still be functioning. With only 600 owned weeks it would be hard if finding someone with first hand knowledge as an owner.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Nov 14, 2017)

Any update on what happened to the timeshare at Lady Luck? I was just thinking about this today and did not even recall that I had started a thread on this years ago..


----------

